# MAME Arcade Cabinet



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, I've decided to start building my own MAME arcade cabinet.

Here are some links that started me off....

http://www.russprince.com/cabinet/

http://www.arcadecontrols.com

http://www.happcontrols.com

http://www.ultimarc.com

http://www.oscarcontrols.com

http://www.retroblast.com


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Keep us posted on how it goes. 

I'd never even considered the possiblity of building one's own cabinet, and having it play tons of your own games. I've played some emulators on the home PC, but this takes it to a totally new level! 

:biggthump


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

It's going to be a LONG process - I expect 6 mos to a year given my workload already. I plan on keeping a log of my work for newbies to the process like myself.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

This idea keeps rolling over and over in my head and I'm going to take the plunge as well.

I talked it over with my wife, and she said "You aren't putting a big ugly box in the house". Luckily I have a workshed in the back.  She'll probably change her mind once she see's how Mrs. Pacman looks.

I've ordered a set of the complete MAME Roms on DVD yesterday and have been downloading sega and gameboy stuff from other sources.

I like the look of your first link (Russ') cabinet, but I think the monitor is too small there. I'd rather have a larger one, something 25" or so, such as found here:

http://users.adelphia.net/~seanhat/arcade/


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have built my own MAME Machine, but have yet to build a cabinet with it.

I purchase a Hotrod joystick for that real arcade feel http://www.hanaho.com/products/HotRodJoystick/

I also have all the Mame Games (and am now searching for the laserdisc roms so I can play Space Ace and Dragons Lair on my computer, I see them posted to the newsgroups but I have never been able to find all the pieces to it)


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I think I'll definately build my own control panel. One of my favorite games is Gauntlet, and that needs 4 controllers. Likewise I'd want a trackball and spinner. I've got a wheel for my PC I could mount as well for the rare racing games I like (mostly Spy Hunter).

As for Dragon's Lair, I noticed this guy will sell you a CD set of a laserdisk game for $5. Thats a fair price for the CD blanks and time burning.

http://www.russprince.com/cabinet/orderform.html


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

When I bought my Micrsoft SW FF Steering wheel, one of the first things I tried was Spy Hunter in Mame. Despite my efforts, I could not get the analog sensitivity right on the steering and acceleration. I loved that game and wanted very much to enjoy it in the same way at home.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Spy HUnter is the only game I have not been happy with.

I did purchase a trackball last week, and now I can play games like Asteroids and Marble Madness like they are supposed to be played.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I found two TVs with Auto Power On functions. Much cheaper solution than a monitor and more "real" arcade monitor feel...next to an arcade monitor....

http://catalog2.panasonic.com/webap...oupId=11074&modelNo=CT-27L8&surfModel=CT-27L8

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...40856&type=product&productCategoryId=cat03003


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> When I bought my Micrsoft SW FF Steering wheel, one of the first things I tried was Spy Hunter in Mame. Despite my efforts, I could not get the analog sensitivity right on the steering and acceleration. I loved that game and wanted very much to enjoy it in the same way at home.


Did you try MAMEAnalog+?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

What is MameAnalog+ ? 

Scott? Asterorids never used a trackball. Are you perhaps thinking of Missle command?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Asteroids was a left and right button set with fire and thrust too. Hyperspace in middle.

I think MAMEAnalog+ helps you integrate various controls into MAME. Not too sure though. I saw some mention of it for control panels.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Attached is my first draft panel.

Any comments?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

If you are going to build it, build it big! I'd have a 4 player control panel for those rare but fun multiplayer games. Adding two more players means a slightly bigger control board, but the costs aren't all that much more as buttons and joysticks are relatively cheap. 

I said it before, and I'll say it again... nothing beats the various Gauntlet games with all four players running.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again... nothing beats the various Gauntlet games with all four players running.


You should get the Midway Arcade Treasures collection for the Gamecube. 20 classics for 20 bucks.

I recommend the GC version over the PS2 version, as the 'cube has 4 controller support for Gauntlet :hurah:


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

cnsf said:


> I found two TVs with Auto Power On functions. Much cheaper solution than a monitor and more "real" arcade monitor feel...next to an arcade monitor....
> 
> http://catalog2.panasonic.com/webap...oupId=11074&modelNo=CT-27L8&surfModel=CT-27L8
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...40856&type=product&productCategoryId=cat03003


I was just wondering what's your card's best interlaced scan output, Analog RGB, component video, or S-video?
It's too bad we don't live in Europe because they have cheap tvs over there that can do 15.75khz Analog RGB which is a good step above component video.
I think that your choice to not go with a computer monitor was a smart choice.
I was playing a Sonic CD demo on my computer the other day and it looked HORRIBLE on the computer monitor and it looks much better on a Genesis+SegaCD hooked up to an analog rgb monitor or even if it's hooked up to a tv it still looks much better than Sonic CD looked on the computer monitor. 
Low rez games that were originally 480I look MUCH better on an interlaced scan low rez display in my opinion than they do on a computer monitor.
BTW, I know it will add more complexity, but have you ever considered using a used 27" "PRO" RGB Broadcast monitor if your card can output analog RGB?
I know that for most people it's an unrealistic idea, but I think you should realize that it is possibly one option you may have if your video card does support it.
They sell them on ebay all the time, and here's an example.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2978218628&category=21517
These monitors usually have BNC type analog RGB inputs, and sometimes they even have inputs to hook up your computer directly as long as it's set to the proper resolution and refresh rates.
I've attached an image as an example.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's a link to the MAME machines I've built so far:
http://web.thewavz.com/buzz/

I put the Toshiba TV you linked in my last creation and I really like that set. It's about the narrowest 27" TV I could find and still has auto power. Most TV's are moving the speakers to the side of the screen, making them too wide for cabinet sizes I like. It even power's up to the last state. A key feature since you will want it to turn on right into the video 1 input setting.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

buzzdalf said:


> Here's a link to the MAME machines I've built so far:
> http://web.thewavz.com/buzz/
> 
> I put the Toshiba TV you linked in my last creation and I really like that set. It's about the narrowest 27" TV I could find and still has auto power. Most TV's are moving the speakers to the side of the screen, making them too wide for cabinet sizes I like. It even power's up to the last state. A key feature since you will want it to turn on right into the video 1 input setting.


Good to hear the Toshiba feedback. I just need to find a cheap one now.

I want to go w/SVideo as I've heard composite is way too fuzzy. As for the broadcast monitor, it would be nice if it had sVideo and the auto power on feature, but I don't see it....

I have a new Visio for my Control Panel with Happ Controls stencils (and the Oscar spinner) that are close enough to spec. Should I post it? Around 650K.

I made some new adjustments.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Jack White said:


> I was just wondering what's your card's best interlaced scan output, Analog RGB, component video, or S-video?
> It's too bad we don't live in Europe because they have cheap tvs over there that can do 15.75khz Analog RGB which is a good step above component video.
> I think that your choice to not go with a computer monitor was a smart choice.
> I was playing a Sonic CD demo on my computer the other day and it looked HORRIBLE on the computer monitor and it looks much better on a Genesis+SegaCD hooked up to an analog rgb monitor or even if it's hooked up to a tv it still looks much better than Sonic CD looked on the computer monitor.
> ...


For 15Khz monitors, see the Ultimarc ArcadeVGA card.... http://www.ultimarc.com


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Also, my power solution is http://www.smartstrip.net

I'll circumcise the plug and attach it to a MAL receptacle to give it a computer-like power supply jack in back.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

buzzdalf said:


> Here's a link to the MAME machines I've built so far:
> http://web.thewavz.com/buzz/
> 
> I put the Toshiba TV you linked in my last creation and I really like that set. It's about the narrowest 27" TV I could find and still has auto power. Most TV's are moving the speakers to the side of the screen, making them too wide for cabinet sizes I like. It even power's up to the last state. A key feature since you will want it to turn on right into the video 1 input setting.


SUPER impressive stuff!!!!!!!!!!

What did you do to mount the trackball without a mounting plate? I ordered the 3" Happ solid white, but also got the mounting kit. Yours looks so clean (#2).

Wish you could help me on this one..........


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> What is MameAnalog+ ?
> 
> Scott? Asterorids never used a trackball. Are you perhaps thinking of Missle command?


Whoops yes Missle Command. 

Sorry about that!


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

cnsf said:


> What did you do to mount the trackball without a mounting plate? I ordered the 3" Happ solid white, but also got the mounting kit. Yours looks so clean (#2).
> 
> Wish you could help me on this one..........


The trackball is mounted from the underside with a custom built frame. I used a router to remove the control panel material leaving only the 3/16" or whatever for the flange on the trackball with a 3" hole cut using a hole saw for the ball itself to come through.

I tried to attach some pic's that may help:


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

cnsf said:


> Good to hear the Toshiba feedback. I just need to find a cheap one now.
> 
> I want to go w/SVideo as I've heard composite is way too fuzzy. As for the broadcast monitor, it would be nice if it had sVideo and the auto power on feature, but I don't see it....
> 
> ...


I agree that a pro broadcast RGB monitor is probably the wrong choice for you.
That being said, there are RGB monitors out there that do have all kinds of inputs,(VGA, Analog RGB, Component, S-Video, and Composite Video).
New Pro RGB monitors(especially large ones) usually cost several thousand dollars at least.
Unfortunatley only used ones are in most people's price range.
BTW check out this beautiful Sony RGB monitor for example, it has S-video in and it even has an input to hook up your computer DIRECTLY to the monitor, all you have to do is set the resolution to VGA, and set the refresh rate to 60hz.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2978618919&category=21517
I've attached a few pics below.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Have you seen this control panel? I think its the one I'm going to try and duplicate. The only thing its missing is a wheel or flight yoke, and I've seen other machines that have detachable wheels that I might try and use as well for a complete system.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

The main issue I have with that control panel is the lack of front to back spacing for the trackball. A lot of people like to use their hands to move the ball, not just their thumbs and that will be pretty hard to do there.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I also think the upper level panel may be awkward.

Buzz, excellent pics of the control panel. Impressive job! How was the wiring project? Which interface did you use?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Jack White said:


> I agree that a pro broadcast RGB monitor is probably the wrong choice for you.
> That being said, there are RGB monitors out there that do have all kinds of inputs,(VGA, Analog RGB, Component, S-Video, and Composite Video).
> New Pro RGB monitors(especially large ones) usually cost several thousand dollars at least.
> Unfortunatley only used ones are in most people's price range.
> ...


Jack, for 1/2 that price, I can get a new 27" TV that will have more of an arcade feel. I'm trying to avoid going the VGA-like monitor route but not spend the $$$ on a true arcade monitor like the Wells-Gardner jammy.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_The main issue I have with that control panel is the lack of front to back spacing for the trackball. A lot of people like to use their hands to move the ball, not just their thumbs and that will be pretty hard to do there._

Agreed on that point. I plan to widen it a bit to 48 inches (this version is only 37), and make the top shelf be more of a ledge allowing a bit more vertical room.

As for the upper level being awkward, I don't think so. I usually stand away from arcade machines, so when playing the upper deck I'd just be leaning against the lower controls but not overextending.

To each their own though!

It would be really cool to build a rotating panel simular to this one and clear out unwanted controls, but I do want my 4 player option. Now perhaps if I could figure out a way to have the 3rd and 4th player areas fold out for those games...

--

Just curious cnsf, but do you plan on removing the case from the TV, or mount it with the case still on? For me the biggest challenge will be mounting the monitor properly. I'd love to add a rotation feature. Barring that I might consider have some masking panels that can be pulled down along the sides for vertical games.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Danny - I totally agree with the rotating control panel idea, but have not come up with a good way to do it my projects yet.

cnsf - The wiring took me about 3-4 hours for each of them. I'm slightly fortunate in that I can borrow crimpers from work, so that helps. I've used an IPAC on every project so far. I have a keywhiz sitting in the pile of spares, but haven't installed it in anything yet. 
For the trackball interfaces, I used Oscar's USB mouse interface (found at www.oscarcontrols.com) for the trackball only setup. In my latest I used a spinner and a trackball, so I went with an Optipac. I think I could have gotten away with 2 USB mouse interfaces, though and saved some money.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Danny R said:


> _Just curious cnsf, but do you plan on removing the case from the TV, or mount it with the case still on? For me the biggest challenge will be mounting the monitor properly. I'd love to add a rotation feature. Barring that I might consider have some masking panels that can be pulled down along the sides for vertical games._


_

I plan on leaving the TV intact in case I ever want to replace it and reuse it. I plan on installing decent cooling. Probably two fans in front, one in back and one on top.

I don't think the rotation feature is necessary as long as the monitor/TV is big enough._


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

buzzdalf said:


> cnsf - The wiring took me about 3-4 hours for each of them. I'm slightly fortunate in that I can borrow crimpers from work, so that helps. I've used an IPAC on every project so far. I have a keywhiz sitting in the pile of spares, but haven't installed it in anything yet.
> For the trackball interfaces, I used Oscar's USB mouse interface (found at www.oscarcontrols.com) for the trackball only setup. In my latest I used a spinner and a trackball, so I went with an Optipac. I think I could have gotten away with 2 USB mouse interfaces, though and saved some money.


I got the Vortex spinner, but will hook it to the optipac along with the Happ 3" trackball.

I now need to buy a router, sander, sawhorse/table and mitre saw. Any suggestions for the limited user? This'll be the only project they'll see most likely.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_sawhorse/table _

Sawhorses are extremely easy to build. I'd build one yourself first since you describe yourself as a "limited user". It will give you the practice you need before jumping into the more demanding cutting needed for the cabinet.

--

I was at Best Buy looking at the Toshiba TV. JVC also has a simualar model out with the same features and same price. One thing I didn't realize are that both had component inputs. The video card I was planning on using has a component adaptor I can get. Is it worth the effort to go this route or will s-video be sufficient?

--

In other news, I'm going to have to rethink my control panel again. I totally forgot about Rampart. Three player game using trackballs is a must as well.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

I've never hooked up the component on this set, but I think the general consensus over at arcadecontrols is s-video works fine for true arcade games, component would be better for PC games and overkill for arcade games as arcade machines didn't have PC grade monitors. 
Here's a link to a lengthy thread on the subject:
http://www.arcadecontrols.org/yabbse/index.php?board=4;action=display;threadid=4531;start=0


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

buzzdalf said:


> I've never hooked up the component on this set, but I think the general consensus over at arcadecontrols is s-video works fine for true arcade games, component would be better for PC games and overkill for arcade games as arcade machines didn't have PC grade monitors.
> Here's a link to a lengthy thread on the subject:
> http://www.arcadecontrols.org/yabbse/index.php?board=4;action=display;threadid=4531;start=0


Agreed from what I read. S-Video is the best compromise to get an arcade feel, but enough resolution to work on the computer. Stay away from component.

Also, what video card has a component video out? I haven't seen one before. Just DVI.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

ATI sells a "DVI-Component" adaptor thats usable on the 8500 and a few other cards they sell. I've had one in my closet for months now that I originally planned on using for my computer connected to my HDTV, but I used the RGBHV input instead. 

The link buzzdalf posted has the details on it.

As for staying away from component, from what I read in that link it appears that it is a big improvement for colors and sharpness and not necessarily something to stay away from so I think I'll give it a whirl and compare the two. However you have to be familiary with Powerstrip to really make use of it. If you like the fuzzy feel of the old games S-video is fine, but I personally don't really like the scanline look myself and the colors with component are supposed to be better.

---

On another front, have you decided if you are going to put in a front-end for running the games? After looking at a bunch of options, I think I've decided on AdvanceMenu or UltraMame (I'd prefer something of a mix between the two actually).

Something that doesn't look like a windows interface is my number one consideration. Something that doesn't just have a file list is second. The ability to list favorites would also be nice, as would be the ability to start up other programs and emulators (such as a jukebox program, Daphne, etc).


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

I run MAMEWah.
http://mamewah.mameworld.net/

Have you taken a look at that one yet?
It gives you a lot of the benefits of AdvanceMenu but runs good in Windows.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

buzzdalf said:


> I run MAMEWah.
> http://mamewah.mameworld.net/
> 
> Have you taken a look at that one yet?
> It gives you a lot of the benefits of AdvanceMenu but runs good in Windows.


Yup, I like that one as well, although I'd prefer to be able to substitute the file list with perhaps a marquee list or something more graphical.

However it still seems a bit under developement, and the last question in their FAQ is troublesome about not being able to use command line options when launching other emulators.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok, my WAF is near zero for an upright cabinet. She doesn't mind a table-top style console such as was found in bars, but those just don't have enough room for the controls I really want. So I'm taking a totally new route, that satifies my wife, and gives me a MAME station, but also creates a great new entertainment center for other games:

We do need a new dining room table. Thus, taking a clue from buzzdalf's transformer cabinent, I'm going to build myself "The Round Table".

Picture a standard 54" circular table. It has paneling dropping down about 4" along the outer border. The support is a central pillar, about 2' wide at the bottom, but increasing to about 3' just below the table support, with some sort of ornamental legging along the bottom on four points for stability.

The table top isn't perfectly smooth, but is made up of panels. That doesn't really matter for normal use, as we usually have a table cloth. Besides, most dining room tables have lines on them anyway where expansion inserts can be placed, etc, so we are ok so far. 

The central portion is a large 3' circular panel. Along 8 points around the edge are several 1.25' x 6" rectangular panels. 

The central circular panel lifts out. On the other side is a recess that holds a green felt poker surface. Under this felt panel are other thin panels having other gaming surfaces, such as chess, Risk, backgammon, etc. printed on them.

Under the central panel on the main table is a glass surface. This looks down into the center of the table where the TV for the mame cabinent is located.

Anyway, the 8 panels along the outside of the circular table are triangular rotating panels. One side is the normal dining room table. The other an arcade control for one player, and the final side a poker chip and cup holder. I expect to be able to have a steel sliding bar you can get to from underneath the table that you can pull in and out to keep the rotating panels stationary in each position. All of these controls should be obscured by the border of the table, but if you climb underneath you will have access to the locking bolts between each of the panels. Dowels will keep the panels from rotating all the way around and binding up the wires.

The TV inside rotates around... a switch I read about keeps it from going a full circle as well where the wires will bind. This allows the monitor to turn so any station is centered... or for two player games it can be positioned between the stations, etc.

With 8 stations around the table, I can easily have almost every control I need available without crowding up anything. Controls like a steering wheel still aren't easily added, but I'm thinking one of the stations will just come out, allowing you to insert a steering wheel mounted on a block of wood that fits inside the panel and can be locked in. This wheel might be storable inside the table's column, etc.

A retractable power cord keeps it neat when power isn't needed and prevents people from tripping over it.

Pretty ambitious, and I'm in the middle of drafting plans now. Thus far it looks feasible, although an extremely difficult project. I'll post my plans when finished, and later this year pics as I start building.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Holy wow, This sounds pretty ambitious indeed  And expensive!
Make sure you keep us posted with plans, photos, etc.

I like your thinking


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually not really more expensive than any other plans except in wood costs. I'll go with a real wood surface for the top and console faces rather than MDF. The legs for the table I'm going to convert from salvaging an older table thats got a pretty warped top.

Before I was thinking of a console with 4 players and all the controls jammed into a 4' panel. Now they will be spread out quite a bit, but the number of controls isn't all that different.

And I don't have to do them all at once either this way, as the unused stations around the table can keep an unfinished look since they won't be turned upward until needed.

And it certainly won't cost anywhere near the prices I saw today for "real" poker tables... $3000 and up. Yikes! :eek2: 

Incidentally the same store, "Atlantic Billiards", also had an Arcade PC MAME cabinet they were selling for $5000 with a Hotrod control panel. I'm not certain their product was quite legal, as it had a full mame set, although the guy said it was *shrug*... 

Anyway its the first one I've ever seen in real life and I spent a moment playing some Galaga.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Summer is finally here, students have graduated and school is out. With it the work load now allows for some free time to get back to this project.

I've got the electronics, buttons and parts in hand. Computer is all setup and MAME is configured properly, so all thats left is the cabinet. I've been playing a few games already and love it.

Going to pick up the wood this weekend and start making the first cuts for the table.

Anybody else made any progress?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I finally finished my cabinet last month. Sorry for not posting this sooner.

http://www.notrica.com/arcade

Comments and suggestions will be very much appreciated.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I have built my own MAME Machine, but have yet to build a cabinet with it.
> 
> I purchase a Hotrod joystick for that real arcade feel http://www.hanaho.com/products/HotRodJoystick/
> 
> I also have all the Mame Games (and am now searching for the laserdisc roms so I can play Space Ace and Dragons Lair on my computer, I see them posted to the newsgroups but I have never been able to find all the pieces to it)


Use the Russ Prince link. He sells the CDs for $5 per game. Totally worth it. He doesn't make any profit there.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I finally finished my cabinet last month. Sorry for not posting this sooner._

I'm jealous... I haven't made nearly as much progress as I would have liked to on my own project. Enjoy your machine! What is your favorite game?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Danny R said:


> _I finally finished my cabinet last month. Sorry for not posting this sooner._
> 
> I'm jealous... I haven't made nearly as much progress as I would have liked to on my own project. Enjoy your machine! What is your favorite game?


The 5 year old loves Superman and PacMan/Ms.PacMan

The wife is addicted to Ms. PacMan and Donkey Kong.

I've been playing Track & Field and hypersports a lot. I play a bunch of the 350 I loaded.

Galaga need the "OK" in the beginning and that's gotten pretty annoying. Any idea how to avoid that? Galaga seems to have an aspect that is not true to the original.


----------

